# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  العايد : الطيران الاسرائيلي لم يخترق الأجواء الأردنية

## الحصن نيوز

نفى وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال علي العايد السبت ما تناقلته وسائل اعلام حول طلعات جوية نفذتها طائرات استطلاع اسرائيلية من دون طيار على مناطق جنوب المملكة أخيرا.

وقال العايد ان : "  كل ما ورد في وسائل الإعلام حول الموضوع "عار عن الصحة"، مؤكدا أن مواقع الرصد والأجهزة المعنية لم ترصد أي خرق لحدودنا الجنوبية لاسيما في منطقة خليج العقبة.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

